# Dainty's and Putz's litter-new pix 2/29



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dainty, shown in these photos, is a standard pied fawn. Her mate is Putz, a satin self fawn. These babies are thee days old. I was surprised and pleased by their size, as she is a petite little sweetie. Putz has a very wide frame from the head on back, but not very long bodied. He has shown signs of obesity just in the last few weeks. He's a bit darker, both in eye color and coat, than any fawn I've ever had before, so it'll be interesting to see how that plays out in this litter.

Dainty didn't really want me to even look at her babies. She's grabbing one...


...and hauling it away.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow look at the little pudgers x'D
That's fantastic. <3


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Cute little squeakers!

They're going to be lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks! 

This be my first fawn to fawn litter in a long time, so I'm very eager to see them fur up.

I've been looking at Putz, who has very dark eyes and splotchy color developing in his 'mask'. He a very, very dark fawn. I'm interested especially to see if there are any tricolors or splashed...those genes got inextricably mixed into every single line I have except the 'generics', and just about every litter I've had in the last year have included at least one of those.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Good Lord, woman! Those are some chunky pinkies! What are you feeding them?!?!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The pairs get a lot of extras in their diets when they are first put together, and that continues through pregnancy, nursing, and for the next few weeks after the litter is thrown.

The basic diet for my mousies is straight grains and seeds; mostly oats, some wheat, a little millet, sometimes barley, and a very small portion of safflower seeds. They get a lump of premium, corn-free puppy chow, lamb & rice based, every other day. Treats when I think of it are bits of dried bread or dry cereal, fresh spinach or other greens, cooked chicken, tuna....a bit of this and that.

The breeding mousies get the puppy kibble every day along with either dried bread soaked with milk, though lately I've been serving up cream of rice cooked with milk or formula (either infant of whey based protein powder). The cream of rice is universally liked by meeces of all ages and sex, something I can't say for the dried bread-sop. It is also good for babies old enough to slurp it up from my hand on those occasions when moustress has to step in and do some mousie-mothering. Some of them like scrambled egg, so I try to have that available every night (nights when I cook egg for them see me wanting scrambled egg on bread as a midnight snack after feeding time for the mousies is finished, and I have to say, I find the cream o' wheat very appealing as well).
I'm thinking they'd love oatmeal just as well, so I may switch to that if I run out of cream of wheat. I keep both during cold months and make porridge for us some mornings. Hot cereal is so comforting!

So, hmmm.....have I covered that question of yours? 

They are all fed on demand in the sense that they always have a little extra of the grain and seed mixture bucketing around the tank. Pregnant and nursing females get an extra feeding of kibble or cream of wheat each day. Many days I spend more time fixing food for the meeces than I do for myself. I make the grain and seed mix fresh each day, varying the proportions a bit from day to day


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I always end up eating oatmeal when I make it for the rats, haha. Definitely see where you're coming from- half the time the animal food looks better to eat than the people food.

Looks like what you are doing is working!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Six days old with fur coming; looks like they may all be pied fawn. Cool!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Stunning, moustress.
The dam is beautiful so the babies are all set. You're an excellent breeder x


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

The baby down at the bottom of the fame in the second picture...lookit how chubby he is. xD
They are just too sweet.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

WW: Thanks so much! You almost make me blush, no kidding. *mwah*

Shadowrunner: Thank you; I'm well pleased. I can hardly wait to get up there tonight and see them again.

I love the fat tail on the one on the top in the second pic. Dainty's a bit on the small side, but I think her proportions are good, which is why I picked her to breed.

My other pied fawn doe had a red scaly tail from about two months old up to a few days ago, when I took her out of the tank with her sisters...without any treatment it's almost cleared up, so I don't know what to think. I'm just glad, as I want to breed her. She's in an area that's a lot cooler than the main mousery area, and I thought that might help this skin problem just as it did a doe that had what was probably ringworm on her face. That cleared in about ten days after moving the tank to the cooler area. I'm thinking that the warmer temps may encourage skin problems.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New photos again; so many different shades of fawn. all pied, so I'm hoping I might see a tricolor. It could happening in almost any litter.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! They are getting prettier by the day! <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. 

I think one of them is a self after all!

My heart just melted last night when they all fell asleep in my hands. :love1


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are just darling. So soft and squee!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I know! When their eyes open I'll be all "cutisiewootsieitsybitsyteensieweensiemousiewousies-awwwww!!"


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

moustress......

It appears that there are different shades of red/fawn on those kittens (by which I mean different shades on the same mouse). Is it a trick of the eye or are they ACTUAL tris? x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

WW: Might could be....

Oh, how I hope!!!! It's so hard to tell on teensie babies just what is going on. :bash

And I see in Tracker's and Trix'es litter that some of them are most of them are of lighter hue...I'm so excited! :bash


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sick with envy :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I gave the midday feeding to all the breeding and nursing mousies. I don't think there are any tris in this litter, nor any yellows or reds in Tracker's new batch. They may be blue tris.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's seven freakin' bucks in this litter! :roll: Only one doe! *grumble*

They're all pretty, though.



This boy is dreamy:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The eyes are open; they are now scrambling around like little maniacs after poor old Mom, who is probably pretty tired of having those little teeth on her tender parts. I encourage my babies to eat solid food by sprinkling crushed kibble near them, breadcrumbs too. Soon they will discover the cooked cereal and Mom's Diner will be a thing of the past.

I managed to get a shot of all of them before they were completely awake.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, every time I see such lovely pics of mice being held, I think that we probably know each other by hands more than anything else! :lol: If we ever met at a convention, we wouldn't know each other until we held up our hands, lol! Lovely babies, that bright gold is one of my favorite hues in mice. Now are your fawns Ay or e/e? Just curious!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What keeps bringing me back to those photos is how consistent the shade of the fawns really is. I feel like if it weren't satin vs non-satin, and they were in a big handful, you wouldn't be able to tell where one ends and the next begins.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes the satin in this color looks so very, very deep and rich. these babies are three weeks old now, and they couldn't be doing any better. They are growing like mad, and are pretty much tame to the hand already! :love1


----------

